# ATO online services not available until 6.00 am Sydney time on Thursday 2 January 2020



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Tax Office online systems (including for lodging business activity statements) are down for maintenance and won’t be available until 6.00 am AEDT on Thursday 2 January 2020.


----------

